

Google’s Dart Programming Language Is Coming To The Server - PhilipA
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/29/googles-dart-programming-language-is-coming-to-the-server/

======
_expr
Glad to see Google pushing Dart for the server side. It hasn't got much
adoption on the client side - and I'm doubtful that it ever will.

The I/O classes and functions in Dart's standard library are well designed,
and similarly to how Node works, they all use an event loop. I've done basic
benchmarks on TCP server performance in Dart and Node, and Dart's performance
is definitely comparable to Node.

